# ouvrir un fichier à l'aide d'une seule touche clavier



## searcher (30 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour!

Je suis assez nouveau dans l'univers des mac...
Question:
j'aimerais ouvrir un fichier (par exemple une image qui se trouve sur mon bureau) à l'aide d'*une seule* touche du clavier et non pas : cmd + O
Je ne veux pas non plus utiliser la souris...
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2009)

bonjour 
il te faudra passer par UN des nombreux logiciels créateur de raccourcis persos
(en plus de ceux assignables via OSX/preferences systeme/clavier)

ceci dit ca va te foutre la pagaille si tu fais pas gaffe aux choix des touches
exemple si tu assignes O ,chaque fois que tu tapes un O dans un texte....


----------



## searcher (30 Janvier 2009)

merci de ta réponse.. 

Si je vais dans Préférences système > clavier, comment s'y prendre pour que la touche "§", par exemple, devienne le raccourci clavier pour ouvrir tous les documents ou fichiers?


----------

